# 6.KBU Kalenderblatt



## Handlampe (30. Juni 2009)

Weiter geht es mit Abstimmung Nr.6

Ich habe mich dann doch entschieden die Bilder von coco nicht zu nominieren, da mir Essen einfach zu weit von Köln und Bonn entfernt liegt. 
Mir fehlt da einfach der Bezug, da weder Fahrer noch Fotograf aus der Region kommen.
Sorry....obwohl die Aufnahmen wirklich Spitze sind.


*
Bild 1*





_Im legendären Ho Chi Minh
Fahrerin: Ines (Frau P)
Foto: Jens (Race4Hills)_



*Bild 2*




_MTB-Fahren macht Spass
Datum: 12.06.2009 
Location: Rurtal zwischen Dedenborn und Monschau.
Pilot: Lutz
Foto: Ralph (rpo35)_



*Bild 3*




_Auf dem Sonnenbergzugtrail im Vinschgau
Fahrer: Uwe (Handlampe)
Foto: Claus (Bagatellschaden)_



*Bild 4*




_Datum 14.06.2009
Ort: Salzburger Land
Biker: Seelrider
Foto: Seelrider
Im Hintergrund der Alpenhauptkamm mit Großglockner, Kitzsteinhorn u.s.w..._



*Bild 5*




_Fotomacher: Handlampe
Fotofahrer: Bagatellschaden
Fototitel: Die Mündung der Ahr in den Rhein_



*Bild 6*




_Ab durch die Wiese
Thomas (monsterchen) und Oli (Scottti) kurz vor dem Eschweiler Tal (Nähe Bad Münstereifel). Im Hintergrund das Radioteleskop Stockert
Bild: Uwe (Handlampe)_



*Bild 7*




_Datum 27.06.2009
Ort: Bergisches Land
Bikerin: Tazz
Foto: Sibby08_



*Bild 8*




_Vorsicht: SPITZ
Daywalker74 auf Plamort am Rechensee
Foto: Rote Laterne_



*Bild 9*




_Ort: Kipfenberg
Fahrer: Matthias
Mann im Baum: Stefan
Foto: Tinchen_



*
Bild 10*




Photograph: petejupp (aus der KBU-Region)
Ort: Albstadt
Veranstaltung: 4. Lauf MTB-Bundesliga
Datum: 14.06.09
Fahrer: Moritz Milatz und Jose Antonio Hermida vom Multivan Merida Biking Team


----------



## sibby08 (30. Juni 2009)

Schöne bunte Mischung, da sollte für jeden was dabei sein. Ich glaube ich muss mir die noch ein paar mal anschauen bevor ich abstimme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (30. Juni 2009)

Ach Schei...benkleister! Da waren ja doch noch mehr geile Bilder dabei! Vor allem das zweite ist einfach nur genial!
Uff. Da muss ich erst noch mal drüber schlafen...


----------



## PacMan (1. Juli 2009)

Sorry, Claus! Aber gegen den Gesichtsausdruck vom Lutz kommst du einfach nicht an.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. Juli 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Sorry, Claus! Aber gegen den Gesichtsausdruck vom Lutz kommst du einfach nicht an.



Du Verräter. Du solltest am nächsten Samstag  Deinem Grillfleisch mit einem gewissen Misstrauen begegnen


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2009)




----------



## rollerhotte (3. Juli 2009)

mensch Lutzl - ich dachte der Spoat macht Laune wer hat dich denn da abgehängt??


----------



## rpo35 (3. Juli 2009)

rollerhotte schrieb:


> mensch Lutzl - ich dachte der Spoat macht Laune wer hat dich denn da abgehängt??


Ich, für's Bild


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juli 2009)

...das gibt wieder so eine Herzschlagabstimmung....nichts für schwache Nerven.


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juli 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...das gibt wieder so eine Herzschlagabstimmung....nichts für schwache Nerven.


 
Mit 41 schon schwache Nerven .


----------



## Handlampe (3. Juli 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Mit 41 schon schwache Nerven .




...die sind bei mir angeboren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. Juli 2009)

Hatten wir letztens nicht über 100 Teilnehmer? Sind die alle in Urlaub oder was? Kommt Leute, 1 Tag noch!


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Juli 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hatten wir letztens nicht über 100 Teilnehmer? Sind die alle in Urlaub oder was? Kommt Leute, 1 Tag noch!



Ja so war das, allerdings machte es den Eindruck, daß die Tendenz
zur Zweitstimme geht  !


----------



## ~TOM~ (7. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ja so war das, allerdings machte es den Eindruck, daß die Tendenz
> zur Zweitstimme geht  !



Bei dem knappen Stand im moment kommen da bestimmt noch einige zum Einsatz


----------



## sun909 (7. Juli 2009)

Spannendes Rennen 

Zweitaccounts sollten draußen bleiben!

grüße
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juli 2009)

Wie hieß es früher bei dalli dalli?

"Das war doppelt, da müßen wir einen abziehen."





Bagatellschaden




Schutzblech




Aber gekämpft bis zum Schluss


----------



## sun909 (7. Juli 2009)

Hey,
da ist ja ein richtiger Dr. Holmes am Werk  

schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau P (7. Juli 2009)

Wieder falscher USER!!!!!
SCH.........E
Das war aber nun wirklich spannend, ich DANKE Euch allen, die hier beim KBU Kalender mit abgestimmt haben und natürlich ganz grosses Danke SCHÖN an die Jenigen die für das Bild eins gestimmt haben. 

Ich Persönlich finde das Bild fünf sehr Gut "26-1"  .
Bild 4 habe ich für super Gut empfunden das Thomas sprich Seelrider dieses Bild mit Selbstauslöser gemacht hat und es einen super schönen weiträumigen Hintergrund  hat.

Bis zum nächsten KBU Blatt JULI

Grüsse Jens


----------



## rpo35 (7. Juli 2009)

Wat? Hier wird auch gefutelt? Dann bin ich raus


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wie hieß es früher bei dalli dalli?
> 
> "Das war doppelt, da müßen wir einen abziehen."
> 
> ...



Komisch. Der sieht mir ja zum Verwechseln ähnlich.

Bei der Gelegenheit: Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, Dir die Erlaubnis zur Übernahme meines Profilbilds in Dein eigenes Album gegeben zu haben. Aber sei's drum, Späßle g'habt.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey,
> da ist ja ein richtiger Dr. Holmes am Werk



Da er sich wohl den ganzen Tag langweilt, ist das noch die sinnvollste Beschäftigung. Ich hätt da einen Jobvorschlag für ihn.


----------



## joscho (7. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ja so war das, allerdings machte es den Eindruck, daß die Tendenz
> zur Zweitstimme geht  !



Das nenn ich seherische Fähigkeiten 

Jetzt weiß ich auch wer gemeint war. Schon traurig wenn man so was nötig hat - und es dann nicht mal zum Erfolg führt 

Gratulation an Frau und Herrn P.
joerg


----------



## Manni (7. Juli 2009)

Mal auf die Gefahr hin mich hier tierisch unbeliebt zu machen 
Ist das da ganz oben wirklich ne knapp 2m tiefe Erosionsrinne die da zum Foto des Monats gewählt wurde??? 
Naja über schöne Trails kann man ja streiten  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Race4Hills (7. Juli 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Mal auf die Gefahr hin mich hier tierisch unbeliebt zu machen
> Ist das da ganz oben wirklich ne knapp 2m tiefe Erosionsrinne die da zum Foto des Monats gewählt wurde???
> Naja über schöne Trails kann man ja streiten
> 
> Gruß Manni



Hi Manni,

wenn Du willst, guide ich extra für Dich genau diese Rinne,  doch die Bikerin bleibt zu Hause.

Schick mir mal ne PN.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Spannendes Rennen
> 
> Zweitaccounts sollten draußen bleiben!
> 
> ...



Gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht, aber wie will man das kontrollieren?!
Letztendlich scheinen sich ja eh regionale Fraktionen zu bilden, wo es weniger um das Foto, als um den oder die, die es geschossen bzw. die 
abgelichtet sind, geht!
Macht aber trotzdem Spaß!
Barbara


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich zähle auf die Schnelle 5 mir bekannte Radler aus der Aachener Gegend (Ein Ex-Aachener bzw. Omba), die nicht für Bild 2 gestimmt haben. Sind echt ätzend, die Öcher


----------



## sun909 (8. Juli 2009)

Tja,
schade, wenn es anfängt, dass Mann/Frau nach Gegend oder Person abstimmen muss und nicht nach dem Foto, welches einem am besten gefällt... 

Eigentlich geht es um Fotos, nicht um Sympathien, Wählerstimmen. Oder fängt hier demnächst noch jemand an, Plakate aufzuhängen???

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juli 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich zähle auf die Schnelle 5 mir bekannte Radler aus der Aachener Gegend (Ein Ex-Aachener bzw. Omba), die nicht für Bild 2 gestimmt haben. Sind echt ätzend, die Öcher



Werden mir immer symphatischer die Öcher, trotz Ulla  !

@sun 909 Wir sollten nicht wieder eine Diskussion anfachen, jeder
hat das Recht, so abzustimmen wie er/sie mag!
Oh je, jetzt kling ich ja schon wie eine Politikerin!
Werde aber bestimmt keine Plakate kleben  !


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juli 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Ist das da ganz oben wirklich ne knapp 2m tiefe Erosionsrinne die da zum Foto des Monats gewählt wurde???



Nee, da war bis vor kurzem noch garnix. Haben alles diese komischen Mauntenbeiker verursacht, indem sie ständig mit blockiertem Hinterrad bergab rutschen....


Obwohl ich für Pic5 gestimmt habe, finde ich Pic1 auch sehr klasse.





ultra2 schrieb:


> "Das war doppelt, da müßen wir einen abziehen."



Da du ja garnicht abgestimmt hast, gleicht sich das wieder aus....


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juli 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ultra2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie hieß es früher bei dalli dalli?
> ...



Erstmal Danke für deine Einwilligung.

Drei Minuten vor Schluss nochmal mit dem Erstaccount voten, ist ja fast wie bei ebay. 3... 2... 1... meins! Naja, fast.

Was ist dir denn so wichtig an dem KBU-Kalender Bild?


Sicherlich schafft es ja noch jemand alleine mit seinen Accounts ein Bild in den Kalender zu bringen. Man muß es nur ganz fest wollen.


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Eigentlich geht es um Fotos, nicht um Sympathien, Wählerstimmen. Oder fängt hier demnächst noch jemand an, Plakate aufzuhängen???
> 
> grüße
> sun909



Nee Carsten, es geht auch um Sympathien. Wenn mir die Person auf dem Bild nicht sympathisch ist, würde ich auch das Bild nicht wählen. Da kann es noch so gut gemacht sein. Oder würdest du einen Monat lang eine dir unsympathische Person ansehen?


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee Carsten, es geht auch um Sympathien. Wenn mir die Person auf dem Bild nicht sympathisch ist, würde ich auch das Bild nicht wählen. Da kann es noch so gut gemacht sein. Oder würdest du einen Monat lang eine dir unsympathische Person ansehen?



Stimmt auch wieder, setzt aber vorraus, daß man jenen solchen auch käuflich erwirbt ( ist eigentlich Schleichwerbung im Forum erlaubt?) .


----------



## sun909 (8. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee Carsten, es geht auch um Sympathien. Wenn mir die Person auf dem Bild nicht sympathisch ist, würde ich auch das Bild nicht wählen. Da kann es noch so gut gemacht sein. Oder würdest du einen Monat lang eine dir unsympathische Person ansehen?



Ok, verstehe deine Einstellung.

Aber ich finde es dämlich, wenn Fotos gewählt werden, "nur" weil jemand aus der gleichen Clique kommt oder immer mit einem zusammen fährt...

Denn ein solches unterschwelliges "wir" "ihr" "die anderen" fände ich unnötig.

Ich persönlich hätte diesen Monat ja am liebsten drei Bilder gewählt 

In dem Sinne bis Samstag?

schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ok, verstehe deine Einstellung.
> 
> Aber ich finde es dämlich, wenn Fotos gewählt werden, "nur" weil jemand aus der gleichen Clique kommt oder immer mit einem zusammen fährt...
> 
> ...



Ich habe bisher ohne jegliches Kastendenken abgestimmt. Ich habe sogar hier für Bild 4 abgestimmt.  Okay ich gebe zu ich möchte gar keinen Kalender.

Samstag? 
A) Ist mein Fully in der Reparatur (Der Händler ist zu blöd die Lager richtig einzukleben)
B) Das Wetter

Schaun wir mal


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> B) Das Wetter
> 
> Schaun wir mal



Moment mal: Wetter spielt dieses Mal keine Rolle.


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juli 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Moment mal: Wetter spielt dieses Mal keine Rolle.



Ja, ich weiß, eine regendichte Hütte mit 60 von innen und aussen durchnäßten Mountainbikern und dem Geruch eines Pumakäfigs.

Hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (8. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, eine regendichte Hütte mit 60 von innen und aussen durchnäßten Mountainbikern und dem Geruch eines Pumakäfigs.
> 
> Hoffen wir das Beste.



Du liest dich hier so, als wenn bei Dir z.Zt. gar nix geht ...


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn man sich zum Sommerfest mit dem 2.Account anmeldet, kriegt man dann doppelt Fleisch für lau?


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juli 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Du liest dich hier so, als wenn bei Dir z.Zt. gar nix geht ...



Ralf...ähh..Paul, das sieht nur so aus. Ich bin was das Wetter angeht zur Zeit nicht kompromissbereit. Wir haben Sommer und keinen WP.

Als regelmäßiger Beobachter unseres Freds, weißt du ja das wir wenn das Wetter stimmt eine Menge unterwegs sind.

Aber du bist eher sparsam unterwegs. Alles im grünen Bereich?


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juli 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich zum Sommerfest mit dem 2.Account anmeldet, kriegt man dann doppelt Fleisch für lau?



Nein, du darfst für laues Fleisch doppelt zahlen...

Aus der Nummer mit dem Doppel- und Tripleaccount bin ich raus, derzeit ernähre ich mich eh entweder von Erdbeeren oder Grillfleisch....


----------



## sun909 (9. Juli 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, eine regendichte Hütte mit 60 von innen und aussen durchnäßten Mountainbikern und dem Geruch eines Pumakäfigs.
> 
> Hoffen wir das Beste.



Schlage dir folgendes vor, man sieht sogar die Berge an der Ahr im Hintergrund und unser aller ewiger Dank wird dir sicher sein 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9tWZB7OUSU"]YouTube - The axe effect - Women[/ame]

Bis Samstag dann!
Carsten


----------

